# which router mount for z axis using 7518 porter cable router



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

i have a legacy ornamental mill model 1800 and am adding a z axis with acme ball screw using a porter cable 7518 router. i came across two different machined aluminum mounting brackets and maybe you can help me choose which one i should buy. the 3 piece one is $89.00 and the single 2" tall router mount is $92.00 both plus shipping. i wonder if the 3 piece one would make the router run cooler or would the other solid 2" thick one make the router run cooler acting like a heat sink. i am just building crafts from time to time, nothing industrial but i'd be interested in your input. thanks in advance.


----------



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

the three piece router mount has mounting holes for duct collection.


----------



## robhodgman (Dec 28, 2017)

How did your build come out? I have a Legacy 1000 I would like to upgrade.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I will get the solid one, more extra surface to provide cooling


----------

